# critique my 4.5 month old for fun!



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's my Lara, this is just for fun, sorry if my stacks are bad,, she's wiggly 





































Thanks for looking


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I will not critique her b/c I know nothing lol but what I do know she is a looker beautiful pup...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no topline, stifles are tight, loose pasterns, feet are east
and west, to much color, not enough tail. i have no idea
what i'm talking about. :crazy:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't like evaluating puppies. Some reason my eye has a hard time visulazing the mature dog. I would like to see a bit stronger pasterns. Angulation front and rear looks very good. Feet look very good with excellent bone. Take some more at a year. She is very cute and her color is nice and rich.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Not a critique, but she is beautiful! How big is she? She looks huge.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I don't like evaluating puppies. Some reason my eye has a hard time visulazing the mature dog. I would like to see a bit stronger pasterns. Angulation front and rear looks very good. Feet look very good with excellent bone. Take some more at a year. She is very cute and her color is nice and rich.


What she ^^^ said. Very hard (and unfair?) to critique puppies. So many things will change and different parts grow at different times. However, nice bone and pigment on her. She looks a little square but she's a puppy and her proportions will change.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Her tongue is too big for her mouth. 75% of the time it is sticking out. LOL! That is all I got on your pretty girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

No critique here either but the hair on top of her head is too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> What she ^^^ said. Very hard (and unfair?) to critique puppies. So many things will change and different parts grow at different times. However, nice bone and pigment on her. She looks a little square but she's a puppy and her proportions will change.


Oh fair enough, I expected a lot of bad things because she's got no proportions and is in some weird teenager all legs phase  It was more just to see if there is anything drastically wrong with her structure or so I could ask some questions. For example, her pasterns need to be stronger. Is this something that will change with age perhaps, should I be changing her exercise to develop the muscle in her legs and strengthen them? (also this is a REALLY nooby question, but what does "nice bone" mean? I know very very little about conformation)


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> Not a critique, but she is beautiful! How big is she? She looks huge.


She's about 40 lbs right now, I'm also a short person so she usually looks extra big standing next to me :].

And yes she likes to have her tongue out. It was a blistering hot 60 whole degrees yesterday :apple:


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's really gorgeous :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Her pasterns should start to improve once she is totally done with teething and as she matures. When I say she has good bone I am looking at the size/density/circumference of the bone in her legs.


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

She is Beautiful!! love her face!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Been awhile, not looking for a critique again jsut thought i'd update this thread with a recent picture so I can reference back to this later 
5 months old, I think she got a little longer, less square like the original pics in the thread, still wanna see nicer pasterns though, I hope they get better when she's an adult


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

She's a beautiful coat and a ton of "fun"...I'd wager


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl! No clue on critique, but I say she is a good looking pup.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Just updating again, don't mind me  I'm going to come back in a year and look over all these that I posted to compare etc.

Don't need a critique


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you use a crimping iron on the tail? The fur looks so wavy! Love the ear floofies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

